
Bug 1387254 – Update Firefox Nightly Branding - kibwen
https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-dev/commit/0e4a2a4a5234c21a023df4d5d9e4f17e4e0382c1
======
kibwen
I'm especially fond of the tail on the new logo. Much less jagged-looking than
the current Firefox logo design, while still retaining that nice 3D-looking
asymmetry in the lower right.

